

Singapore Startup iTwin Launches at TechCrunch50 Conference  - mohanbelani
http://www.e27.sg/2009/09/15/singapore-startup-itwin-launches-at-techcrunch50-conference/

======
brk
What problem does this solve on a wide-scale enough matter for it to be a
business?

The _concept_ is valuable, but the implementation seems all wrong. You can
only access the files that you pre-shared? That's basically Dropbox, without
having hardware to lose or remember.

It seems like this would be better served as a two-piece way to implement an
easy version of "GoToMyPC".

------
aditya
iTwin is pretty cool. Not sure if it will make Flash obsolete, but it does get
around the problem of having to upload everything into the cloud.

Not that it's something Dropbox couldn't replicate (without the hardware) and
I do agree with the distribution challenge that the judges at TC50 brought up.

